# Craft Robo Templates



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I've been playing with my CR and so far so good.
I purchased this from my GX24 savings to cut my teeth on (every pun intended)
well the wife discovered it and has been bugging me like crazy to cut some gift boxes and crafty stuff.

I know this isn't the right forum for this kind of stuff but knowing several of you have the CR that are much more experienced than myself I thought I would pose this request to you.

I'm having a bugger of a time finding templates for little boxes and I am no stranger to Internet research. There is a site in the UK that has some but I get a error when opening 80% of them. I've also researched about all the official CR sites for thier free templates but nothing there really.
Do any of you know where I can d/l free templates for the CR?
care to share yours?

A huge thanks in advance for helping me gain some points with the wife, I figure the more I help her the quicker I can get a larger cutter 

Bill

ps.
I see the CR2 (not the pro model) is released in the UK, NE1 know the released date for the US?
Would suck to have purchased this only to have the CR2 released a week later. It was bad enouph that two days after I got the CR from Specialty they dropped the price $20 bucks


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I wish I could help you but never heard about cutting gift boxes with a plotter. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I thought what Specialty sold IS the CR2. I just don't think they label it as such...

Good luck with your search. Have you considered designing your own boxes? They shouldn't be all that difficult.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Hi and thanks for the response.
The CR model sold in the US, as far as I can tell is the model 100 (something) and has a blue color.
the model I am seeing all over the UK sites is model 200 (something) and has a white/cream cover.
There is also seperate robomaster software for it.

As to the cutting paper for boxes, the CR is primarily for scrapbookers but has a seperate following (us) for vinyl and transfers.
it has a carrier sheet that you affix card stock to that allows you to cut envelopes, gift boxes etc.

I am going to attempt to design my own but I hadn't wanted to spend that much time away from vinyl and transfers. I figured I could whip out a few for the wife and get back to work 

Bill


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks. I didn't know that. I know I saw SOMETHING about the CR2, and I thought it was on Specialty's site, but I guess I was wrong. Sorry about that.


----------



## darryld (Sep 20, 2007)

i just got a CR from Starline and will be setting it up this weekend. I dont know of any templates, but if you find some Bill can you post where you found them. Satrline did give me a free CD called Quick Pics and it has some pretty good kids designs on them. they are the same silkscreened designs but in digital format, maybe thats what your looking for. i have my table reserved for this weekend hopefully i can get the CR working tonight and try some of these out!


----------



## fliper56789 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello, Go here, Graphtec - Welcome to Graphtec GB
you will have to sign up and get an account, (it's free) then login, on the left side of the page got to the Craft Products page, then go to the Projects & Templates page, they are all templates for the craftrobo machine, hope this helps.
have fun.
Phil


----------



## fliper56789 (Dec 27, 2006)

Almost forgot, here also Templates:Craft ROBO-GRAPHTEC
Phil


----------



## sam17053 (Feb 21, 2007)

for the CR go to paperthreads.com It is a forum you have to sign up. but everything you are looking for is there.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
The first link I have been on. the second I signed up on - THANKS!

I'm on my way to paperthreads now.

You'd think with the popularity of the CR for crafters thier would be more free templates 

I'll get some more time for the wifes request soon and trace a few box folding picts I googled.

Sure appreciate the response.

Bill


----------



## somegeek (Jan 10, 2008)

Bumping an old thread... the UKScrappers site has a ton of great user made templates for scrapbooking in the ]templates section. You need to request access though once you get a forum account to be able to download the templates properly. Great bunch of folks on that site. They helped me with a bunch of questions when I was looking to get the Craft Robo 200 for my wife for Christmas 07... which I did. 

somegeek


----------

